# Tips on writing weight gain



## CatCookie (Dec 21, 2021)

Heyo there, 

I have been wanting to get into writing. 
Do you all have tips on what sells weight gain stuff? 
Like what makes it more real, what brings it across well, what's important to describe, how do you differiante between someone at normal size and someone e.g. nearly immobile etc?


----------



## FatChimera (Dec 21, 2021)

Based on what I've read and written myself, there are three areas you may want to pay special attention to as the charachters  weight increases: 

increased size, both width and height, basically start with clothes not fitting anymore or even ripping, up to them gettting stuck in doorways and such. Also some things 
intended for normal sized people becoming useless to them or in need of adjustments.

increased softness (duh), best displayed maybe through other charachters interacting with the added pudge or maybe them realising how well their size can be used as a mattress

and lowered mobility, like actions becoming slower, it takes longer to get from A to B, moving is more exhausting (also normal walking getting more and more like a waddle) and also breathing becoming more laboured.

Those should be some good starting points.


----------



## Troj (Dec 21, 2021)

I think the same basic writing principles consistently apply across the board---in particular:


Incorporate all of the senses as appropriate. Touch is an especially important and oft-overlooked sense.
Your characters aren't just passive, mindless objects, so don't forget to reveal their emotions, values, personality traits, and personal goals through dialogue, actions/choices, stated and unstated motivations, and (when and where appropriate) internal thoughts and feelings.
In that vein, your characters have to want _something. _When your character cares about something, this gets your readers to care.
Stories that grab readers _usually _involve some form of conflict where a character has to overcome internal and/or external obstacles in order to achieve some goal.
Show, don't tell. Instead of just saying, "He was mad," have your character yell, grunt, or punch a wall. Instead of saying, "she was vain," have her constantly admire her reflection in mirrors.
"Said" is a perfectly respectable dialogue tag, so don't be afraid to use it!
Whenever possible and appropriate, incorporate physical actions into dialogue in addition or, even, in lieu of dialogue tags.
So, I reckon if you want to write a compelling weight gain story, you should:

Describe the different aspects of your character's weight gain--how it looks, how it feels, etc.
Describe the character's relationship to their own body, clothes (if they wear clothes), and the various aspects of their physical environment, before, during, and after their weight gain.
Show your character's reactions to their weight gain through their actions, dialogue, and emotional responses.
Show your character's personality through their actions, dialogue, emotions, etc., before, during, and after their weight gain.
Imbue your characters with life by giving them relatable goals, fears, and desires.
Add engaging conflict to your story by placing obstacles between your character(s) and their goals/desires.


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 11, 2022)

Read  I checked your FA watch list and see you had found those authors I myself knew of doing good quality stories around this kink.

And of course would suggest avoiding focusing too strongly on the kink in your interests. Read other things. Think about even classical literature you might like. Improves your writing and broadens your views. Inspiration. It will come handy for building up captivating scenes, interesting story arches. Just my thoughts.


----------



## zachbauer (May 25, 2022)

A weight gain means changing your diet or reducing physical activity. It is important to identify the cause of weight gain and develop methods to eliminate it in time. It would be best if you start by calculating your calorie intake. You probably know about the formula for calculating calories for weight loss, maintenance, and weight gain. You should also calculate the individual amount of fats, proteins, and carbohydrates you need to stay healthy. Try to increase your physical activity and do more intense workouts. I would advise you to use a smart bathroom scale to keep track of your body condition.


----------

